

Ask HN:Who's Looking For a Cofounder? (March 2011 Edition) - mindcrime

We get a lot of "Who's hiring" threads on HN, but I bet many people are looking to join an early stage startup as a cofounder. In your comment, you should probably mention where you're located, what stage your startup/idea is at, who you're looking for, what you can bring to the table, and your contact info.
======
mindcrime
Ok, starting it off myself:

[RTP (Raleigh/Durham/Chapel Hill) NC]

I am. I'm working on an open-source Enterprise 2.0 project; elements include
social-networking (eg, a Facebook'ish piece, but intended for organizational
use), knowledge management / discovery (using tagging, collaborative
filtering, automatic text classification, semantic-web tech, etc.) and social-
search. The technology stack is primarily Groovy (Grails for the front-end
bits); but there is some Java code. As some functionality spins off into
standalone services, I'm considering either Scala or Clojure, but no firm
decision has been made yet.

More details on the current state of things can be found at
<http://code.google.com/p/screwpile>, and there's a demo of a very early
prototype of one of the components, at
<http://spdemo.fogbeam.org:8080/neddick1/>

I'm looking for one or possibly two co-founders.

For one, I'd like to work with someone who is a top-notch UI/UX person with
strong skills in terms of design, HTML, CSS, Javascript, etc. and who can
handle making the UI a strength.

For the other, I'm looking for somebody with a background in the sales /
marketing / business development world... preferably somebody with actual
experience doing B2B software sales, and actually closing sales. Any technical
background would be a huge plus as well.

I'm in North Carolina and would prefer a co-founder to be local, but I won't
categorically rule out working with someone remote, depending on the details.

I'm at a point where I feel like it's time to get into Customer Development
seriously, and do the "get out of the building" thing and start getting
feedback from potential customers; so that's a goal for the short-term, just
to give you an idea of where this is at. Also, this is completely self-funded
at the moment, but seeking outside investment is absolutely in the cards when
this starts to look like it has some legs.

Finally... the (existing) code is out there, and Apache licensed... if anybody
is interested on hacking on this stuff, but not interested in being a co-
founder, feel free to jump in.

Interested? fogbeam [at] gmail [dot] com

------
Jarred
I'm located in Lafayette, CA. My current startup stage is the beginnings of
development, using Silverlight for media and Ruby on Rails for website. I'm
looking for someone whose decent with both Silverlight and Ruby on Rails, as
I'm decent with Silverlight and quickly learning Ruby on Rails, and I want
someone who has a very similar skillset. What I bring to the table
specifically is a great knowledge of the targeted market, hobbyists and
(grades) 6-12 students/teachers, as I'm in high school myself and I'm a
hobbyist as well. As a result of knowing the market / being a user, it enables
me to envision where this can go and how far it can go much better than the
average joe.

The idea is a file-sharing platform for learning. People can create groups of
mutual interest, or course groups. Within these groups users can share files
with one another, including documents and videos. All content is viewable in
rich format online, and it includes a very powerful document reader, along
with the promise that all content distributed is free, downloadable, and
shared for everyone else to benefit from.

If it sounds promising to you then feel free to email me at
jarredsumner@gmail.com

------
mapster
I am. I live near Sacramento, CA. I am a geo / mapping expert, some hacking,
and very interested to learn by doing in the area of getting paying clients
and building great tools. Have 8 years of env. science consulting and customer
relations and marketing. Would love to make connections. lakeatsion /gmail
/.com

------
bglenn09
I'm working on <http://www.snapplans.com> and am looking for a marketing-
focused co-founder. I'm at bglenn09@gmail.com. The first release of the site
is just about finished and I need help with user acquisition among other
things.

